

Is the software that runs hacker news open source? - moon_of_moon

What runs Markenomics.com is certainly the same as what runs Hacker News. Is this open source?
======
cperciva
Yes. It's distributed with ARC.

~~~
blasdel
A bunch of the code that runs news.yc is not in the public version of
news.arc.

Apparently at any one time some of it is not even serialized to disk -- just
keyed into the live REPL by he himself.

